# Sticky  Just a Reminder - Please Read Before Posting in This Forum



## Mike_PS

This forum is for sharing pics of your equipment, vehicles, etc. If you do not have pictures to post, you are looking for advice/suggestions, seeking information etc., etc. then please post your thread in the correct forum and NOT within this forum.

Thanks all :salute:


----------



## Mike_PS

I just wanted to bump this back to the top as a "reminder" to those new to the site, as well as, all the veteran members here on the community.

This forum is for sharing pictures of your equipment, vehicles, etc. and NOT for general discussion, questions, advice, etc.

thanks all :waving:


----------

